# [SOLVED] Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict



## Markpapallo (Mar 15, 2008)

AT&T gives me Norton Security at no additional cost, but Norton refuses to install until Mcafee is totally removed from my computer. Thing is, I did remove it. No sign of it remains in Add/remove programs, nor can I find it in my registry. Where's it hiding? Any quick fixes? Any detailed, laborious fixes? Phone calls and online chats have sent me around in circles. I've had it.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

Please do this to remove McAfee:

Please download *McAfee Removal Tool* and save it do your desktop. Double click to install it. Follow the prompts. When finished installing, run the program and follow the prompts. You will need to restart your computer at the end of the installation. 

Also I woudlnt reccommend using Norton it is a PITA, and cause allot fo problems. There are allot of free Antivirus and firewalls out there that do a better job than Norton.

Here is a list of some of the best free Anti virus:


*Avast!*
*AVG* -- *A Guide to the Installation and use of AVG™ FREE Anti-Virus.*
*Avira PersonalEdition Classic* -- *A Guide to installation and use of Avira® AntiVir PE*

Free firewalls:


*Comodo Personal Firewall*
*ZoneAlarm* -- *A Users Guide to Installing and Using the ZoneAlarm® Personal Firewall*
.

***Note: Only have One Firewall and Antivirus installed on a system at the same time. If you have more than one they may cause conflicts and system instability.** *

Also Click *Here* for a great article which covers the diffrent areas of what you need to preotect your computer.


----------



## Markpapallo (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

Thanks for the info, but I've already used the Mcafee removal tool, though it was after my subscription expired. I think Mcafee wants me to renew before I remove (which is absurd), in order for removal tool to function completely and effectively. If I should choose one of the free anti-virus options, should I also remove AT&T Security from my computer?


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*



Markpapallo said:


> Thanks for the info, but I've already used the Mcafee removal tool, though it was after my subscription expired. I think Mcafee wants me to renew before I remove (which is absurd), in order for removal tool to function completely and effectively. If I should choose one of the free anti-virus options, should I also remove AT&T Security from my computer?


Per your post, you're trying to remove one huge resource hog and replace it with an even WORSE one. 

In windows explorer, go through your Program files and remove any remaining folders for McAfee.
You can also run "Services.msc" to show all Windows Services that can run in your computer. Look down the list for anything McAfee and right click it then Disable it.

Then install AVG 7.5 FREE. It's light-weight, won't bog down your PC and is actually a much better AV program.
Manually get updates till the program tells you that you have the latest update. Three or four may be required on a new installation.
The scheduler in the FREE version of AVG, can be set to get an automatic update EVERY day and do a daily scan too.

I don't envy you, getting rid of McAfee.....it can be a real bear!:upset:

good luck,
The Shadow


----------



## geohen1 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

Hi Go The Power,

I'm George from Symantec. From your post, it's clear you've experienced issues with Norton products in the past. While I don't know what those issues were — I absolutely respect your product recommendations here. 

Relating to your comments on “Norton causing problems”, I wanted to acknowledge that Norton products have had some performance impact issues to user PCs over the years. We listened intently to customer feedback on these issues and decided to make some major changes to our security products — along the lines of rewriting 80 percent of the code from the ground up. This overhaul netted significant performance gains from our 2006 to our 2008 products which I won’t go into detail on here, but am happy to provide if you or TSF posters are interested.

We now have an entire team devoted to software performance. They’re dedicated to tracking Norton product performance against competing security products, troubleshooting any performance issues with our customers in real-time, and continuously monitoring metrics such as memory usage, boot time impact, scan times, install time, impact on Internet download speed and UI response speed. 

I realize you bring tremendous, valid historical experience to the table but I also wanted to raise the point that we stand behind the significant improvements we’ve brought about in recent releases and challenge skeptics to give us another look. 

To Markpapallo, I hope that you will give the free copy of Norton Internet Security a try. Should you experience any difficulties with the installation, feel free to send me a private message or post on the forum. 

Best,
George


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

george from symantec,
it's good to see that company representatives are paying attention to our discussion. 
i like the norton/symantec online scanner. i have faith in it's detection capabilities and it's low rate of false positives, along with the vast encyclopedia of signatures backing it. 
one of the company policies, which i am critical of, is chargeing money for phone support.
i had no idea a symantec/norton forum existed. i wish you would have posted a link. i would add it to my tech info, many people prefer to resolve an issue before switching a programme.
thanks for the reply.


----------



## geohen1 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*



ejames82 said:


> i had no idea a symantec/norton forum existed. i wish you would have posted a link. i would add it to my tech info, many people prefer to resolve an issue before switching a programme.
> thanks for the reply.


Thanks for your post; I appreciate the feedback. I should have been more clear, however. I meant to say that they should post a response on _this_ forum. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

no harm done. wishful thinking by me.
occasionally i refer people to castlecops, where there is a dedicated norton/symantec forum.
i can personally say i appreciate your visit here, and i hope you visit often. it would definitely be good for the company as well.


----------



## Markpapallo (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

Greetings, Techfans.
It's been awhile, I know, but I've been kinda busy. Just wanted to let the curious know that I did resolve my anti-virus issues. I found a free anti-virus program. After reviewing a number of reviews of the various offerings, I decided upon Avast!. It appears to be performing quite satisfactorily, is easy to use, does not seem to conflict with alleged McAfee remnants and audibly informs you of database updates. Thanks to all who responded for your thoughts and suggestions. I will be spreading the word about Tech Support Forum. Good day, MP.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Mcafee, Norton Security Conflict*

Thank you for the heads-up Mark. It is good to hear you have resolved your issue.

By the way as a remark to previous mentions, Norton has improved its performance issues with its latest 2008 version, and using a paid subscription AV is recommended over a free one as definition updates come more frequently and the engines can be more powerful. AVG is all well and good, but its "high marks" actually comes from its paid AVG Anti-Malware version, not its free version. Just FYI. :wink:


----------

